# Matching Sensitivities and Passives



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well here is the deal, i got some help with designing a crossover from the helpful people at PE but failed to make clear the version of the drivers. The design i have not utilizes a version of the tweeter with a sensitivity of 93.5 db, but the tweeter i want to use is 96 db. Any thing i can add to the passive crossover network to match sensitivities? Please help this noob, but i would hate to ask PE again :blush:

Here is the current design for the tweeter:


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok i got it figured out, but got one more question:

How can you utilize a jumper system? Similar to passive car audio crossovers

is there an available terminal or switch or something?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

on the jumper, i'd wire the extra parts in parallel, then put a switch in between.

or get the little jumper pins so you're connecting the extra xover parts when you plug the jumper in.

if it's for testing, alligator clips work.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks...where can i find jumper pins or the pots where to puts the resistor?


----------

